# Antelope from a tree stand?



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well I've never heard of this being done before, Has anyone on this forum know of
someone that has done it?

After spending many weeks of hunting antelope on the "Parker" Plateau unit, I believe
I have found a spot to try and take an antelope from a tree stand.

I have been very forchunate in the draws, This years tag will be my 4th LE tag in 6 years, all archery.

Here is a picture of my 05 lope I'm going to try and beat.[attachment=0:3magq4or]4-18-09 027.jpg[/attachment:3magq4or]

I know of a watering hole that is very close to a stand of quakies.
I have seen antelope consistently use this for years, I'm going down in May and
put salt rocks were I want to take the shot. I am also thinking of using a decoy
while sitting in the stand..........Anyone think it will work?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice Goat!

I see them running thru the timber all the time in couple of spots I deer hunt, It shouldn't be too hard to ambush one going to a water hole if you scout well. I don't see why you couldn't kill one from a treestand since the speed goats sure aren't going to expect for you to be up in a tree. :mrgreen: 

The decoy idea seems like it will work too, decoys draw lopes into ground blinds all the time.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

First, I'm taking you with me if I ever go to Vegas--four tags in six years is quite the streak. 

Second, I have heard of archers effectively taking pronghorns from old windmill platforms. I'm sure a quakie stand would be just as effective. I doubt pronghorns are used to aerial attacks. 

I also think the decoy is a good idea. I crawled up on a buck while my friend waved a white tee-shirt behind me. I shot, missed, reloaded, and dropped him with the second shot. The buck stared at that white shirt the whole time even though I was only 100-150 yards away. By the way, I blame the first miss on a small frontal target and a stiff Wyoming breeze.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Four tags in six years eh.

Who do I need to call, and what brand of knee pads do you have? _(O)_


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd better explain this one, In 2004 I drew my LE elk tag, I did have 9 points to pull it.
Then I had 2 antelope point from years back, used them in 05 plateau archery antelope.
In 06 with ZERO points I pulled a Thousand lake archery deer tag.
2007 I was on a waiting period for all three, 08 I got an antelope point.
This year used that 1 point to pull another Plateau archery antelope tag........Got it?

I also have 14 moose points I'm going to use as soon as my wife kills here elk, she
did not draw this year so now she is at 15.

I also play the points game in Wyoming, Nevada, And Arizona.

If I were to post all the tags I've had the last 20 years,,,,,Well ,,,,
It's hard to believe, But its true, May-be someday I'll post all of them.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

The way I see it, if you can get a antelope to walk under your treestand it will work.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would say yes it would work. The decoy would make it that much easyer. Man you got some luck on your side. Good luck on your goat hunt.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> I'm going down in May and
> put salt rocks were I want to take the shot.


How do you keep the cows\sheep away from the salt??


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

You don't! Replace salt monthly it will go fast.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

If you keep replacing it, won't the cows/sheep begin to "loiter" in that area? Eventually, you have a nice little place that the cows/sheep won't leave, and the antelope won't come to.

Is my thinking incorrect? (I've got an archery antelope tag this year as well.)


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hogans right , Keep replacing it..........And even though the cattle use them the 
antelope still keep coming in. In fact there is one spot close to were I'm setting up
there has been so many salt rocks over the years that, even when there gone for
a while, The antelope keep coming back and licking the dirt.

PBH, What unit did you draw?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a friend who shot one from a windmill in Idaho. He said he was going insane because the **** thing squeaked all day.
We,ve also put out salt but didn't have many antelope come to it.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> PBH, What unit did you draw?


I'll be setting up in the tree next to the tree you'll be in. Hope you don't mind...

FWIW -- I don't have any doubt that you can't get a goat from a tree stand. Especially where you'll be hunting. Those goats will find those openings in the trees to get from one meadow to the next up there. Find where they are crossing back and forth, and be patient. Especially if there is water near the path.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> After spending many weeks of hunting antelope on the "Parker" Plateau unit, I believe
> I have found a spot to try and take an antelope from a tree stand.


I believe it can be done and could be very effective....but based on my parker antelope hunt, I would warn you that just when you think you have the perfect spot picked out, somebody else will set up a blind right where you wanted to hunt...and they will do it weeks in advance or simply the night before the hunt. Have a backup plan ready!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Tell ya what PBH,, Just meet me down there and you can sit in my stand when I'm not.

And WtoU, I know how that "blind" thing go's down there,,,,,,,But this spot I'm hanging
the stand is REALY off the beaten path..........I'm feeling pretty good about it!


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

doe decoys work very very well. I have seen it personally and i would definatly use one


----------

